# just got new toy....



## fazang (Nov 7, 2006)

this just got delivered.....

http://hartford.craigslist.org/car/248340411.html

gonna build one good truck out the this and the 87 i have......
it was same price as a good snow blower so figured i'd stay warm.....

the plow has some holes at bottom but i think i can patch the frame
so water won't leak to the bottom and rust it out anymore.....?

-ALF


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

My 87 need help just drop me a pm.
Just some of my four http://media.putfile.com/snow-toys
And some fools out on break....:redbounce


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

Fazang your talking to the expert right there He bleeds Ford Bonco :salute: If you have a question he has the answer.:waving: Whats going on FERNA you been doing the snow dance for us LOL


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Was out in the shop doing some pm work and just loged on (adjustment in 50 deg better than 15 deg LMAO) one of my drivers pm me and is doing the naked snow dance with his wife and he said he was going to give her rum and coke so if there is no snow at least hes got a naked chick to help him get thru.....


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

We are dancing and are thinking of some kind of sacrifice too LOL I will Email mother nature later also. She better answer me back because I know she isn't busy.:realmad:


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

WALKERS;346648 said:


> We are dancing and are thinking of some kind of sacrifice too LOL I will Email mother nature later also. She better answer me back because I know she isn't busy.:realmad:


you got that right! Between her and Jack Frost, I'm beginning to thing she has gone on vacation somewhere and her flight home got delayed... and Jack hasn't woken up from his hybernation... he needs new batteries in his alarm clock


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

Fazang... congrats on the new toy!
forgot to put that in the last reply, I must be losing my mind as I get older


----------



## fazang (Nov 7, 2006)

thanx everyone, nice Pic and Vid Ferna..... looks like you play and work hard real well  

Snow Dance huuuuh...... looks like the aim was a little off i think Col. got slammed recently
but things are WARMING up in my neck of the woods. PLUS i bought a plow so Murphy's Law outa kick in any second......

L8R,

-ALF :waving:


----------



## WALKERS (Nov 1, 2006)

fazang;346997 said:


> thanx everyone, nice Pic and Vid Ferna..... looks like you play and work hard real well
> 
> Snow Dance huuuuh...... looks like the aim was a little off i think Col. got slammed recently
> but things are WARMING up in my neck of the woods. PLUS i bought a plow so Murphy's Law outa kick in any second......
> ...


 Oh no not a plow will you need either way maybe Murphy is out with Mother Nature LOL Nice Bronc great for tight spots EVERYONE KEEP DANCINGxysport


----------



## fazang (Nov 7, 2006)

*First Scare*

well had my first freak out.....
i went to bleed the brakes last night and wanted to do it in the garage, so i cranked it up and tried to lift the plow and NADA !!!!!!
man i was ticked, it worked last week and now it acts like there ain't no plow on the truck:angry:

so i get the multimeter out and trace the wiring back from the battery and found an in-line fuse in the power lead was just a little rusty and corroded enough to make the thing tempermental.......
at least i figured it out and was able to get the plow working again :bluebounc 
off to RadioShack to get a better blade style in-line fuses.....

I know buying used is buying someone elses problems but i didn't think i picked up a lemon... alls well in my little world now.

BTW my pump is full of ATF. if i replace the fluid every year to keep it fresh can i use it?
or do i have to switch to the proper stuff your supposed to lube the pump with ?

TIA
-ALF:salute:


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

Hey get that atf out of that pump thats the cheap way to make it work but is going to eat the seals. Sounds like you got a rig that has been band-aided to make it work. Its going to take some time to make it a keeper. I spent tons of time just doing pm work on the rigs but salt and rust is the worst thing on the BII's


----------

